# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Adjustable Mannequins?

## Ralph

I remember seeing some photos and description of someone experimenting with making and adjustable mannequin similar to a dressmakers form.  I would love to find this but have not been successful.  Please help me out!    :Smile:

----------


## Jamie Hascall

Hi Ralph,

I did a lot of work when I was working in Santa Fe on making mannequins from a shrinkable felt called Fosshape. If you search on Fosshape, you should find a link to my Flickr album of pictures on the Forum as well as discussions of what Jim Williams and other folks have done with the material. In the end, the process was best suited to production of multiple units that are all the same as the material has to be shrunk over a form. I had the concept that custom mannequins could be made over an adjustable form, but never found or built a form that was sufficiently sturdy to work on this manner. 

I see that you're in Snohomish, and I am now living Seattle. I'd be happy to discuss what your project is and see if there is a way to solve your dilemma. Maybe we can put our heads together on this and find a good solution to this perennial problem we all seem to face. You can call me at Two Zero Six 954-4141.

----------


## jwilliams

Ralph,

When you say "adjustable," are you looking for something that will allow expansion/contraction of chest, waist, hips, etc., or are you looking for posable figures? For the former, I don't know of many options outside of dressmaker's forms. We have a bunch of old Dritz "My Double" forms, which are made of a coated chicken wire like material, and can be drawn in or pushed out using a system of rods and clips. To be honest, they look pretty flimsy and hard to use, so they sit in a box in outside storage.

If you're looking for posable, I had created a posable set of legs that is posted elsewhere here on the forum. I never did find the time to perfect an upper torso, but hope to in the not-too-distant future. I'd be happy to brainstorm with you.

----------

